# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  telecharger musique mp3 legalement sans drm

## chezpipo

::?:  Salut, 

J'ai trouv un site qui propose le tlchargement de la musique en ligne au format mp3 sans drm est ce que a veu dire que je pourrez garder ma musique temps que je veux et la transferer plusieurs fois ? 

Voici l'adresse du site : Tlcharger MP3

Merci   :;):

----------


## nemo69500

il faut regarder , il doit avoir un texte dans le site qui parle de ca , apres ca depend des auteurs de musiques qu'il y a sur ce site

----------


## FraK

Le sigle DRM dsigne :

Digital Rights Management : terme anglais pour Gestion numrique des droits, la protection technique des droits d'auteur et de reproduction dans le domaine numrique 

donc en gros c'est des bons mp3 oui ;p

----------

